# Back home to TX



## EvanHammer (Aug 14, 2015)

DodsonFlyFishing said:


> Hey folks- Native Texan here moving my home base back to Port Aransas/Rockport. I'll be around for a few months each year. I'm not hitting you up for fishing spots, so don't hesitate to introduce yourself at the ramp. I'm in the light blue HPX-T.


Welcome home. What months will you usually be around Texas?


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

Depending on how long you have been gone I think you may be shocked at how many people are on the water now. It’s gotten ridiculous. Welcome back.


----------



## DodsonFlyFishing (Apr 1, 2018)

That's what I hear. Sounds like I'll have to drive a ways to get away from the mob. Whatever...Montana winters are killing me.


----------



## Bruce J (Mar 4, 2018)

Welcome back. I’m in Rockport too - or actually half way between Rockport and Aransas Pass. I have a very light blue/green HPXT.


----------

